# Best sides of Zephyr (west) and Empire (east)



## cyferx (May 6, 2015)

I have never traveled the trains out west and want to know the best sides of the train to be on for both the California Zephyr and Empire Builder. In another thread, I read that westbound is best for the Zephyr and eastbound is best for the Empire. I also read that the right side of the train is best on the Zephyr going west.

I am going westbound on the California Zephyr in sleeper 0540, which is the trans-dorm car I believe, in roomette 23 upstairs. Which side of the train is that on? Is upstairs better than downstairs?

I am going eastbound on the Empire Builder in sleeper 0831 in roomette 14 downstairs. Which side is that on and which side is best? Should I stay downstairs or try to get an upstairs roomette?

Any help/suggestions appreciated.

Scott


----------



## Rail Freak (May 6, 2015)

I've traveled both several times & have enjoyed the scenery on either side! You'll get different opinions,but always remember the Sightseer Lounge Car!!!! Have Fun


----------



## oregon pioneer (May 6, 2015)

There is no way to tell until you get on the train which side your roomette will be on. I have seen cars turned both ways. I would, though, try to get an upstairs roomette on the EB.

That said, there is no such thing as a "best side" on either train. The only preference I have is to wake up on the left side of the EB on the morning when I am near Glacier NP, because the early views (at dawn) are out of the left side. Other than that, I'll go to the lounge car a lot in order to see out both sides.


----------



## cyferx (May 6, 2015)

Thanks! I didn't know about the switching around of the cars. The cust serv agent said something about they wouldn't know until closer to departure but I didn't know what she meant. Makes sense now.

I have moved myself upstairs on the EB. Thanks for the tip!

Scott


----------



## MrFSS (May 6, 2015)

If you are in the Transdorm it always faces the same way as it has access to the baggage car on one end and that has to face the baggage car, of course. As you face the front of the train, Room 23 is on the left side. Car diagram *HERE*.


----------



## zephyr17 (May 6, 2015)

You can preduct the direction of the transdorm. You can't predict the side of a regular Superliner sleeper until you see the consist.


----------



## niemi24s (May 6, 2015)

I find an excellent way to preview any train trip is to follow the route using the Directions mode of Google Maps when switched over to the aerial/satellite imagery of Google Earth

• Open up Google Maps

• Click "Directions"

• Enter the end points, e.g., "Amtrak Palatka FL" and "Amtrak New York City NY"

• Click "Search"

• Select the "Transit" icon - looks like a bus

• Select "Schedule Explorer"

• Select "Silver Meteor"

• Select "Satellite"

The route will be highlighted in blue. For the names of more geographical features than you'd probably care to know, you can also follow the route on the scrollable USGS Topographical Maps on this website: http://www.mytopo.com/maps/index.cfm


----------



## Henry Kisor (May 7, 2015)

So far as the Zephyr is concerned, from Chicago to Denver it's a wash whether one is on the right or left side of the train (facing forward).

Out of Denver going west, the right side of the train is the place to be until the Moffat Tunnel, especially as the train climbs north on the Front Range. While the train is going through the Moffat Tunnel, move to the left side (if you can, which you probably won't, unless you use force) in order to see the Winter Park ski area, then immediately move back to the right side for Fraser until Granby. At Granby throw someone out of the left side and sit there until Dotsero, then throw that person back out of the right side and sit there through Glenwood Canyon and all the way to Grand Junction. At Grand Junction, shoulder your way back to the left side and sit there until the train has gone well past Utaline and into Utah. Then it will be time to go back to your sleeper and treat your bruises and scratches, then have dinner and go to bed.

From sunup to Reno, it doesn't make much difference which side you sit on. Out of Reno the left side is the place to be until the train begins its climb into the Sierra, at which point you should move to the right side for the best view of Truckee, Donner Lake and Donner Pass, and Colfax. Move to the left for the run through Roseville, then to the right through Davis, then to the left for Suisun Bay across the bridge at Carquinez Strait, then to the right, moving to the left just before Martinez, resuming your perch on the right for the run down the bay to Emeryville.

At Emeryville, board your waiting ambulance.

Of course this is a highly subjective plan and depends on personal preference and the integrity of your body armor.


----------



## Henry Kisor (May 7, 2015)

I should have said that the foregoing applied to the lounge car only, not the sleepers or coaches.


----------



## Mark P (May 8, 2015)

Henry Kisor said:


> So far as the Zephyr is concerned, from Chicago to Denver it's a wash whether one is on the right or left side of the train (facing forward).
> 
> Out of Denver going west, the right side of the train is the place to be until the Moffat Tunnel, especially as the train climbs north on the Front Range. While the train is going through the Moffat Tunnel, move to the left side (if you can, which you probably won't, unless you use force) in order to see the Winter Park ski area, then immediately move back to the right side for Fraser until Granby. At Granby throw someone out of the left side and sit there until Dotsero, then throw that person back out of the right side and sit there through Glenwood Canyon and all the way to Grand Junction. At Grand Junction, shoulder your way back to the left side and sit there until the train has gone well past Utaline and into Utah. Then it will be time to go back to your sleeper and treat your bruises and scratches, then have dinner and go to bed.
> 
> ...


This is awesome, thanks for posting this. Taking the Zephyr out to EMY at the end of June and was looking for some kind of direction as to which side I should be looking out when!


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 8, 2015)

Thanks Henry! Maybe you should write a book or two about Train Travel in the US!! Smiles


----------



## niemi24s (May 8, 2015)

Forgot to mention the Route Guides for each of those trains contain points of interest.


----------



## cyferx (Aug 18, 2015)

Thanks everyone. Wanted to give an update. The trip was awesome and I took all of your advice. I was always in 23 on each train and as it turned out it was always on the left side of the train, which if you had to choose sides was the best side of the train for the whole trip. When it wasn't, we went to the lounge car to see the other side. The trip up from Denver was awesome and Colorado was awesome the whole day. Everything about what Kisor mentioned is spot on. Unbelievable trip and a great time to spend with my youngest daughter. I wonder why people are in such a hurry to get places. You need time to connect with people and trains are a great way of doing that. (Camping in the woods is another.)


----------



## andersone (Aug 19, 2015)

while we are at it,, make a pdf of the route guide and load it on your tablet or phone,,,,

we are taking the cz west in ten days and I only hope my sleeper ends up with my roomette on the right,,, and on the left on the return,, I have had more than 30 CZ trips (at least) and this is what I light the votive candles for.


----------



## chakk (Aug 24, 2015)

There are also large book route guides for the CZ written by E. Hoffmann available for sale in the GJT station shop and some other locations.


----------

